# Not Again!



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

A federal judge in California has ruled that the federal protections for gray wolf populations must be restored in the lower 48.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

These people will never learn.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’ll never understand their thinking.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

And, once again, Michigan leads the nation in asinine thinking: An order Thursday from a federal court in California returns gray wolves, including those in Michigan, to the federal list of endangered species. The ruling means that two state laws governing the ability to kill wolves preying on livestock, pets and hunting dogs have been immediately suspended. 

And, all it took was one person - one judge in California - to undermine the way of life in our Upper Peninsula. It's no wonder why people step over such a line drawn in the sand at times.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hopefully no one in the yoop gets into big trouble I personally know quite a few yoopers fed up with the wolf problem funny how someone in a state on the other side of the country can make decisions like this one


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Here's the good news (tongue in cheek): Any appeal of Judge White’s ruling would be to the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals. This court has surprised me a few times but never with its liberalness.


----------

